# "Pug"  My First Engine



## Doug (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I finally got round to making a small engine, this is the result after months of lurking on this board and many hours spent reading and hopefully taking notice of the advice and comments.

It was a nice easy build, bearing in mind that apart from using my lathe to make bits and pieces for my bikes, I'd never done anything like this before.

It's not a brilliant quality video as it was a juggling act between holding the camera and regulating the air pressure but at least it shows the engine running.

Thanks to everyone for the insight and inspiration.

Doug


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 30, 2009)

Bravo Doug !! :big: 

A 1st time running engine is thrilling !! I remember my 1st running engine too. Put a LOT of work into the build and was very excited to see it run on the very 1st try 

Congrats !! Welcome aboard this board woohoo1

Mike


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 30, 2009)

Great job Doug. Yeah, the first engine is really exciting. Make some more!


----------



## rake60 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very well done Doug!

I'm sure you will build many more but none of them 
will ever be the same as seeing that first one come
to life.

Rick


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 30, 2009)

BRAVO! Doug. The Pug has become one of my 'favorites' as far as smaller engines are concerned, although I have not yet built one. I have been thinking about it in my mind and seeing yours is "shaming" me closer to starting one ;D

Well done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## ttrikalin (Sep 30, 2009)

Doug, wEc1
very neat. :bow: runs great - where did you get plans? 
t


----------



## Doug (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It is a good feeling when something new runs as it is supposed to. A sense of achievement I suppose. 

Anyway, ttrikalin, I got the plans from this very site, have a look in Downloads at the top left of the menu on this page and they are there.

I'll definitely make another, goodness knows what as I don't want to overtax my limited skills but there are lots of plans out there for beginners like me, it's just a matter of choosing which one I feel confident about.

Thanks again.

Doug


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 1, 2009)

Good feeling isn't it? It takes a little bit but you will be able to walk around without that floating feeling. :big: :big: Good job.


Ron


----------



## SignalFailure (Oct 1, 2009)

Doug, that's great, let's see some photos too!

Jim, get on with it! ;D


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome Doug, and well done Thm: - and to echo Paul, how about some photos ? ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one Doug ;D .......... and welcome aboard 

CC


----------



## Doug (Oct 3, 2009)

OK I've bowed to the pressure so here's a few pics. The pics aren't brilliant so just bear in mind that I'm a truck driver, not a photographer nor a machinist. I'll get round to putting the engine on a suitable base when I find a decent piece of wood

I've had the lathe about 2 years, I got it from Chesters in the UK. I also bought an Axminster XI mill earlier this year.

The bike is a 1977 Moto Guzzi Le-Mans.



























Regards

Doug


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 3, 2009)

Ooo, ooo, more bike pics!


----------



## ileed (Oct 3, 2009)

I have searched the downloads, etc, and I am unable to find plans for the pug. Can you post a link to the plans?

Thanks


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 3, 2009)

"leed, hello. Go to the downloads section again, it is listed under the title of "Pug -- a simple piston valve engine" and is the last heading on the first page (at lest when I look it is) Good luck with your endeavors. 

BC1
Jim


----------

